# 4GB DDR2 RAM not supported in Windows7 32bit, is this true ?



## kool (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I m using this configuration :

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz | Socket 775 LGA
*Motherboard: *P5KPL-AM/PS || Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 || 
*RAM:* Transcend DDR2 2GB || PC2-5300 (333 MHz) || JM667QLU-2G - 667Mhz
*HDD:* 500 + 160 GB Seagate
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS @ 512 MB


There are two RAM slot, currently using one slot only of 2GB RAM 667Mhz, I am planning to add one more RAM of 2GB to 2nd slot, but on ASUS MOBO website it saying that Windows 32 Bit system doesn't support more than 3 GB RAM. Is this true ? ?

Should i buy 1GB RAM or 2GB? many people are saying 64bit support more than 4GB but 32Bit support upto 3GB only, plz clear my doubt.

 Here what ASUS website saying: 



> [h=3] 	FAQ.
> I have install total 4GB memory on my motherboard. However, it can only  recognize around 3.1GB or less. My friend's SLI board even less than  3GB. What's up? How should I do to recognize 4GB totally?
> 
> [/h]
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

*www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KPLAMPS/HelpDesk/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

If you need windows 7/8/10 with more than 3 GB ram, install the 64-bit version.
This has nothing to do with memory type (DDR2).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2015)

Actually 32 bit theoretically supports 4 GB of RAM but ~800 MB or it is consumed by BIOS/UEFI and OS itself. Even the remaining part is not utilized efficiently as the OS is working with it's address table 100% filled. 64 bit OS is recommended with anything more than 3 GB of RAM. This has nothing to do with memory type though.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 28, 2015)

there should be some PAE patch..try that..*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366796(v=vs.85).aspx

it may cause weird problems with games.not so sure.
definitely slow performance..


----------



## BryanM35 (Mar 31, 2015)

Having a bit of problem during installation if you have enough RAM you will easily do all the task in window 7 it very accessible and good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

BryanM35 said:


> Having a bit of problem during installation if you have enough RAM you will easily do all the task in window 7 it very accessible and good.



wut??


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just reinstall Windows with the same license or in dual boot with a trial copy (must activate after 30 days) so you can transfer stuff from 32bit one to 64bit

32bit is the past and is really oudated
4gb on 32bit is a waste

you can reuse the same key also so theres no extra cost to go from 32 to 64bit at all

- - - Updated - - -

I have a similar config - C2D 2.2ghz with 4gb ram(2 sticks of 2gb) and 2tb of storage
was running 32bit XP,now running 64bit 7 with 64bit Windows 10 technical preview
big difference in performance in 64 and 32


----------



## warfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

Its not like its not supported. Applications won't be able to access full 4 GB that's it.


----------

